# Life is not easy.



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well the last couple days have been interesting for me.
The good of yesterday: I finally got my drivers license! (I'm 17 so a little slow on the scheduling the test part) lol
The bad: my grandpa is a framer, and almost 70 years old and fell off of a 20 ft building.
Thankfully he only cracked a vertebrae and wasn't critically injured.
Today good: finally got to drive myself to school & work & had my first 4h meeting to go to tonight.
The bad: got lost on the way to the meeting. (It seems that nobody uses house numbers anymore! I even asked the mail man where the house was!)
And it was dark out so I backed into a ditch and got stuck.
I was so emotionally distraught by the time my dad came to pull me out that I decided I wasn't going to make it to 4h.
Thankfully my car wasn't damaged a bit.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I've posted this here before, but,,,, "Some days yer the windshield, some day's yer the bug"! Best we can hope for is the plus side to be a little bit longer.

Bob


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh you're right sweetie, life is not easy. It is full of challenges, good and bad. But life IS interesting, and you have an opportunity every day to decide what your attitude will be in facing it. Some days we hide under rocks and lick our wounds. Some days we come out fighting. And some days we come out dancing. You did good today. You found the good, accepted the bad and knew when to throw in the towel. I'm so glad your Grandpa is not critically injured and I'm glad your car is OK. I am praying that tomorrow is a dancing day for you.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Im trying to keep my head up,..
One of my does is due any day now so I'm looking forward to that.
I think baby goats could cheer anyone up! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad your Grandpa will be okay! I can't imagine how terrifying that must have been!

I sooo dislike those kinda days though, and we all go through those kind of days once in a while. 
The Thurs. before Tday was awful for me! I was getting ready to leave and have Tday lunch with my daughter at school <she's in kindergarden>.
The school calls me and tells me she is sick <diarhea>, so I had to bring her a change of clothes, and take her home.
I had nothing here 'good' for a sick kiddo for lunch, so I took her to town and we got lunch. On our way home, my SUV died on a bad part of the road! Busy country road, going up a hill, and no way to get it all the way off the road.
My husband couldn't come, so his brother came. Ended up having to have it towed about 1.5 miles to my house....for $80!!! ridiculous!

As soon as we get it home, get it in the driveway, the lady at the restaurant next door brings our puppy over! OMG I was just beside myself at that point.
The puppy had been getting out of the fence in the back of the pen - we'd fix it, she'd find a new place to get out. She was such a sweetie/great with the goats, but she wouldn't stop sneaking over to the restaurant, so that weekend we rehomed her with another goat family.

Tonight or tomorrow I was supposed to take my kids to visit my family about 3 1/2-4 hours away.
My SUV had to have a new fuel pump, and runs fine, BUT, it has a coolant leak that we couldn't find until this week <heater core>. 
On top of that I came down with a nasty NASTY stomach bug Wed night, omg I don't wish it upon anyone! Thankfully I feel better this morning, finally ate a little something.
I don't think our trip is going to happen though - don't want anyone to catch this bug 

Sometimes, when it rains...it pours! You just have to keep your head up and get through it!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I finally got my drivers license!
> Contratulations!:fireworks:
> 
> The bad: my grandpa is a framer, and almost 70 years old and fell off of a 20 ft building.
> ...


Try getting around a town that doesn't bother with street signs. Most of the streets in the small town near me are not marked in any way. Asking someone where Well St. is--they just don't know because there may only be one sign at one corner in the entire town marking Well St.  It's that way all over the place. I happen to live outside of town and my road is not even on the map. Thanks to a friend I now know my GPS coordinates. Got so tired of FedEx and UPS never being able to locate me we finally made a homemade street sign. But that only works if I am able to include a message on the mailing label. The other day had to drive into town (15 miles away) to pick up packages left at the newspaper. Thankfully the owner knows me and had my email address on hand because the only cell tower in the area has been on the fritz for over a month. 



HoosierShadow said:


> Ended up having to have it towed about 1.5 miles to my house....for $80!!! ridiculous!


Yikes--glad I have AAA Plus. I live 15 miles from the nearest town and over 70 miles from my repair shop in the nearest decent size town. Have not needed to use it yet but it is their if I do.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Triple A all the way!!! I had to have my truck towed to town 47 miles and my 97 dollar AAA paid for a huge tow bill~~ not to mention when they had to come and jump my car when I left the lights on all day!!

Dont feel bad about getting your DL late---I was 26!!!!
Hope your grampy feels better


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

You're fine  I'm 16, got my license in June.... The day I got my license I got a flat tire. Stuff like that happens I'm realizing! I have a truck, but it's really lightweight and the tires don't get a good grip on the road so I've also been in a very, very deep ditch! Very scary, but everything was okay. As long as your okay, that's all that matters!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

At least you have your license! LOL! I'm 17 (18 in jan.) and still don't have mine.. I don't really like driving.. I can.. But I just don't like it.. I know I'm weird. I just got a job so after I turn 18 I will get it so I don't have to worry about my parents missing stuff for me.. 

Just keep your chin up and try not to let this sorta stuff get ya down (though it does...) sorry about your grand father... Glad it wasn't bad!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, I'm not a huge fan of driving either, but I needed to get my license because I'm taking classes at the community college which is 45 min. Away.
I will honestly say that driving gets quite a bit more enjoyable when you can go without your parents. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You guys are a joy to read...: ) I truly appreciate how you lift each other up...I am so thankful your grandpa was not seriously injured...My husband was out with our sheep...our Dorper ram can be a bit of a stinker..while not paying attention ( a big no no with any ram) Alex our ram took my husbands feet right out from under him...well hubby was not going to have that so he wrestled Alex to the ground..made him lay on his back until calm to teach him a lesson of respect..(snicker)..well Alex dusted him self off and walked away..hubby dusted himself of feeling the victor...HA..he sees the orthopedic surgeon for a torn muscle in his shoulder on Tuesday lol...between you and me ...Alex won..


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha oh wow,..
Don't think I'd ever dare take on a buck XD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I'm sure Its nice! I mean there are times I wish I had it! Would be nice to go to the store, work, friends house, pick up goats :laugh: LOL! Idk why I don't like it... Like I said I'm weird


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! I'm sure Its nice! I mean there are times I wish I had it! Would be nice to go to the store, work, friends house, pick up goats :laugh: LOL! Idk why I don't like it... Like I said I'm weird


I don't think you are weird at all. I would rather be a passenger anyday. First, driving in the city is so stressful. I really hate it but since moving to the boonies I am usually the one to have to do the city driving because I know where I am going having lived there for over a decade and often I am with someone who doesn't know there way around or is just to old to drive in the city. And when driving out in the country, my passenger gets to see the deer, the goats, the sheep, etc. while I have to watch the road. I only got a car when I finally had the money to move out to the boonies. In the city it was easier (and cheaper) to take the bus. But I would rather have the expense of owning a car and having to drive then live in the city anyday. Hated living in the city but for years had no choice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I can't stand driving in the city!! It IS stressful! LOL!


----------

